# Please help!!!! Desert tortoise peeing dark brown/ red!!!! ):



## Melnorys

I just found this tortoise like two days ago, I’ve been feeding him collard greens I bought some grass hay but he won’t eat it, I’ve put out water but he doesn’t seem to drink it, I’ve soaked him because I read that’s another way to get water in them yesterday he peed and it was a light pink, now today it’s a dark brown/ red I’m freaking out ): I’m at work and my boyfriend sent me this picture I don’t know what to do ),:


----------



## daniellenc

No expert here but very dehydrated at the least. Lots of warm water soaks


----------



## Melnorys

I know I just found him outside a couple days ago, Thursday, trying to get under my car, I told my boyfriend to put him in a warm soak for like 20 min because I read that rusty pee means he’s dehydrated ):


----------



## Bambam1989

Is there alot of dandelions growing in your area? They can cause this discoloration if ALOT are eaten


----------



## ascott

Melnorys said:


> I just found this tortoise like two days ago, I’ve been feeding him collard greens I bought some grass hay but he won’t eat it, I’ve put out water but he doesn’t seem to drink it, I’ve soaked him because I read that’s another way to get water in them yesterday he peed and it was a light pink, now today it’s a dark brown/ red I’m freaking out ): I’m at work and my boyfriend sent me this picture I don’t know what to do ),:
> View attachment 242130



Varied color in urine is fine...it has to do with what is consumed....what type of secure enclosure do you have set up for the tortoise?


----------



## Melnorys

ascott said:


> Varied color in urine is fine...it has to do with what is consumed....what type of secure enclosure do you have set up for the tortoise?



He’s in my backyard, I closed it all off but it’s almost the whole backyard, lost of plants on the ground like a jungle actually pretty perfect for a tortoise, but the first few days I had him in this little room and I was feeding him collard greens because he has a little pyramiding and I heard it’s high in calcium but one guy said that could cause urine to turn brown so I hope that’s it, thank you!!!!


----------



## orv

Melnorys said:


> He’s in my backyard, I closed it all off but it’s almost the whole backyard, lost of plants on the ground like a jungle actually pretty perfect for a tortoise, but the first few days I had him in this little room and I was feeding him collard greens because he has a little pyramiding and I heard it’s high in calcium but one guy said that could cause urine to turn brown so I hope that’s it, thank you!!!!


 Pyramiding is caused by being raised in an environment lacking humidity . . . not by a lack of calcum. If your new Desert Tortoise is indeed pyramiding, its likely to be an escaped pet, so asking around your neighbood and perhaps putting up found posters would be appropriate. How large is this guy? Keeping him safely protected in your backyard with its varied dietary selection is best . . . much better than keeping him indoors. Could you share a couple of pictures? If you choose him, be sure to obtain a permit through your local CTTC (California Tortoise and Turtle Club). Caring for Desert Tortoises is fairly easy in your area, so Welcome to our forum and enjoy your new friend!


----------



## Yvonne G

I second what Orv said: Try to find this tortoise's owner! "Found" ads are usually free in the local newspaper, place an ad. Also Craigslist.com has a lost and found section. Make flyers and put them up on the utility poles in the area where the tortoise was found.

Don't worry about the urine, but DO try to find this tortoise's owner.


----------



## Melnorys

orv said:


> Pyramiding is caused by being raised in an environment lacking humidity . . . not by a lack of calcum. If your new Desert Tortoise is indeed pyramiding, its likely to be an escaped pet, so asking around your neighbood and perhaps putting up found posters would be appropriate. How large is this guy? Keeping him safely protected in your backyard with its varied dietary selection is best . . . much better than keeping him indoors. Could you share a couple of pictures? If you choose him, be sure to obtain a permit through your local CTTC (California Tortoise and Turtle Club). Caring for Desert Tortoises is fairly easy in your area, so Welcome to our forum and enjoy your new friend!




Yeah it said it can be caused by either when I was reading about it, i already made him a humidity burrow if his was caused by that but i also wanted to make sure he has enough calcium because it said it can also be caused by not having enough calcium and having too much protein, and I only had him inside because I needed to make sure he couldn’t get out of my backyard and I needed to secure an area for him, I already put up signs and walked around my neighborhood I would never want to steal someone’s pet. I contacted the inland empire CTTC and I’ve been corresponding with someone from the organization they have also been helping me with all my questions and are going to send me a permit to fill out.

I included a couple of pictures I took right after I found him, on Thursday


----------



## Melnorys

Yvonne G said:


> I second what Orv said: Try to find this tortoise's owner! "Found" ads are usually free in the local newspaper, place an ad. Also Craigslist.com has a lost and found section. Make flyers and put them up on the utility poles in the area where the tortoise was found.
> 
> Don't worry about the urine, but DO try to find this tortoise's owner.




I already did, I put up posters and walked around my neighborhood asking around, I can’t find anyone so far. I would never want to steal someone’s animal from them, but I do love animals, I already have a little zoo so if I don’t end up finding the owners he will be in great hands, I literally have not stopped researching about tortoises since I found him.


----------



## ascott

Melnorys said:


> I already did, I put up posters and walked around my neighborhood asking around, I can’t find anyone so far. I would never want to steal someone’s animal from them, but I do love animals, I already have a little zoo so if I don’t end up finding the owners he will be in great hands, I literally have not stopped researching about tortoises since I found him.



Oh love those eyes...dead give away as to what species....and that is a male. So, if you have put up the notice you have it and no one has contacted you....then I would do just as you have, set up a safe secure yard and leave a couple of water spots for the tort to access water for drinking as well as for soaking....you can even use a sprinkler to add some "rain" and that will make him happy....I would not hold your breath on anyone laying claim. I would just do what you are doing. If it is meant to be, it will be. The pyramiding (which I can not see as a major prob in the pics you have here) can be corrected over time...don't try to fix it immediately, it took time to happen, it will take longer to correct.....just be sure to offer a few heads of romaine, red leaf, green leaf lettuce to offer up hydration internally...they love this type of lettuce and if the tort has grazing options he will partake of both the food offerings as well as the grazing....good job


----------

